# Do skunks need to chew??



## suz&deano (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi fellow skunky owners...

Before getting Pepe (18 month old male) I did do a lot of research but never read that they need to gnaw or chew to keep teeth down..

This is the only reason I can think that he has chewed to bottoms of both my coffee tables, but NO other furniture whatsoever, but once he has started on a corner he just won't quit.

So my question is this... do they need wood to gnaw at.. or he is just being his usual destructive self? If so.. has anyone found anything that would deter him from chewing it again? 
Any advice much appreciated


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

They need to chew food (as we do) but not gnaw to keep down ever growing teeth as a rodent would.


----------



## suz&deano (Dec 15, 2008)

Right, yeh i don't feed him thru a straw!!!!! So he's just doing it to destroy it as I suspected... If anyone knows a trick to stop or deter him from it that would be great


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

suz&deano said:


> Right, yeh i don't feed him thru a straw!!!!! So he's just doing it to destroy it as I suspected... If anyone knows a trick to stop or deter him from it that would be great



Sorry, just addressing the chewing issue.

Try vinegar on area you don't want to get chewed (or pooed in). They're not fond of that.: victory:


----------



## suz&deano (Dec 15, 2008)

Ta very much, I will try that to save my furniture!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i have never had a problem with them chewing anything........though they try and dig things


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

never had problems with chewing here, with skunks not being part of the rodent family there teeth dont continually grow like rodents so there is no need to provide wood for the to chew on. He is probably just being a destructive skunk, as DD said try vinegar and give him toys that will make him work and keep him busy.


----------

